# Scope advice



## midlif1 (May 7, 2011)

Has anyone had any experience with the scope that is advertized on this web page?
http://www.shopbarska.com/Sniper_Scopes-4-16x50_IR_Sniper_Scope_by_Barska_Green_Ir_mil-dot.html?gclid=CNij4v223KoCFQpY7AodCk8g8w

Is it worth the money? I don't have a lot of money for a scope. I do know optisc can easily cost more than the rifle a Bushmaster .223 Patrolman.


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

honestly, the Centerpoint brand scopes wal mart carries are nicer/cheaper than barska, and with walmart you can always RETURN if you dont like it

all the lower end stuff is literally made in the same chinese factorys and re-branded 

ive had good luck with centerpoint, both their zoom and red dots


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

I've always stayed away from anything the says sniper on it, just sounds like.a cheap way to market something


----------



## robertstevens (Jan 25, 2021)

After learning how to sight in a scope, I made my mind invest on a scope. But, you know it's been a daunting task to find the best suitable one. My friend who's an avid huntsman suggested me for the Vortex Optics Copperhead 4-12x44 Second Focal. You know Vortex is the market leader and the model was a great value for money you can consider!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Should have gotten a Barska.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I bought a "guest rifle" - Ruger American with the 2-stage trigger. Put a Tru-glo scope on it. Scope was on sale for $89 bucks at Academy. The rifle shoots so well that I kept it for myself and made my old Savage the guest gun. This scope is the best low-light scope I have. Compared to Leupold, Bushnell, etc. it is a winner for the money.


----------

